# starting out



## doldy (Mar 25, 2004)

hi ive just started out and i was wondering whats the best exercises to get better upper body stength and what supliments to take to get quick results?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bench, squats, deadlifts and pullups. Take in more protein and take some creatine.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

to be honest mate i know its hard and we have all been there but you wont get quick results. juat aim for the long haul and you will make steady progress. try to eat good food and stick to the basic lifts like winger said. good luck bro and welcome to the board


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

good advice from the boys there...

also, to gain upper body size, you need to train legs... so dont think you can escape squatting...


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

There are loads of exercises that can do the same thing and aren't isolated exercises cos they'll be hitting other body parts at the same time, but here are just a few u may want to try out:

For back:

-bent over rows

-Bent over rows lygin on ur front on a bench

-normal deadlift or stiff leg deadlift

Chest:

-Bench but hold the bar wider

-You can do bench press with the bench at an angle to work the upper chest.

-parallel dips leaning forward

-flyes

Shoulders:

-Lateral raises

-upright rows with barbell or dumdbell

-hold onto two parallel bars and shrug the shoulders (i dont know the name of this exercise)


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah, as superjoolz says, u should do legs and not just concentrate on upper body. The legs are important as they're connected to the nervous system which will help the rest of the body.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Top stuff from MBF, but you MUST train legs.. so ...

Legs- Squats, stiff leg deadlifts, hack squats.

You WILL NOT get quick results. so dont expect to. BBing takes years of hard work, tough diets, and a lot of dedication.. Expect a decent change within 6 months if you work hard!

Look at this topic.. it is very relevant for you. Diet is the KEY. it is very important.. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1725&forumid=7

That topic will cover a lot of what you are after...

good luck, and remember, rome wasnt built in a day!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *good luck, and remember, rome wasnt built in a day! *


but atleast romans had common sense

if you list weightlifting as a hobby then you should already know the answers to the questions youre asking...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

FOOD bro!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *Bench, squats, deadlifts and pullups. Take in more protein and take some creatine. *


Try this you can modify later. Get the basics. Look around on the board. With little search you will find any question. Diet, Routine, Gear. All is here. If you have a question later then blast away. Look around. Lotts to seeeeeeeeeeee

Look in Articles first.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i think he already knows everything you guys are telling him already......i think he's just having some of what he thinks is fun on the board and wasting time...maybe thats just me though so serious members of UK-m try not to think i'm an asshole for saying this, but i honestly think this guy is just having a laugh...hence his green smilie face and the other 'starting out' post he made 2 minutes after this one about what steroids he needs to take.....


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

lol, nice Don Johnson avatar.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i'm shocked you know who that is...being your age and from england....i didnt know you knew of the miami vice...


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

I watched loads of Miami Vice when they replayed it on UK Gold.

"Four thousand street corners in greater Miami, and gumbi here's gotta pick ours"

Classic.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I remember when Miami vice came out allot of men out here started to wear t-shirts with jackets over them. That is funny. Such a pretty boy with no muscle. Unlike miami797 .

Hey can someone help me out. I want to put on 50 pounds of muscle, get to 4%bf and double all my lifts in a month. Could someone write me a diet and excercise plan to acheave this? Oh and no gear eather.:eek:


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

pastel shirt, white jackets, and those cuban slipper shoes...and sunglasses even indoors.......the miami life...

50lbs and 4% body fat??? i say become samoan and take a strict cycle of just winny and lasix..that should do the trick


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *I remember when Miami vice came out allot of men out here started to wear t-shirts with jackets over them. That is funny. Such a pretty boy with no muscle. Unlike miami797 .*
> 
> ...


Eat loads of KFC and do alternate dumbell curls twice a day, five days a week.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by skin-and-bone
> 
> *Eat loads of KFC and do alternate dumbell curls twice a day, five days a week. *
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, but how many reps and how many sets do I do:cool:


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

Just lift as many times as you can.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How many sets. Can I cheat? Did you notice the sunglasses. Perfect for this thread.:cool:


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

No. Just jerk the weight up as hard and fast as you can. Use your hips to help you.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *i think he already knows everything you guys are telling him already......i think he's just having some of what he thinks is fun on the board and wasting time...maybe thats just me though so serious members of UK-m try not to think i'm an asshole for saying this, but i honestly think this guy is just having a laugh...hence his green smilie face and the other 'starting out' post he made 2 minutes after this one about what steroids he needs to take..... *


i thought that as well when i saw his post on steriods for a beginner.

oh well, other beginners can read this thread for the info.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Miami Smilies! ..if only i could add theme music and a speed boat

 :guns:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

what was that other thing called he was in. with that cheech bloke in it too. ah nash bridges that was it. i think if im right that guy had one serious drink problem.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by skin-and-bone
> 
> *No. Just jerk the weight up as hard and fast as you can. Use your hips to help you. *


So that way I can work bies, back, shoulder,legs and traps. I think I will like this routine. I have a big chest anyways. Thanks for the tip. Good thing my medical is all paid up. 



> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *Miami Smilies! ..if only i could add theme music and a speed boat*
> 
> ...


If only you could add sun glasses to the guns guy and you would have Don Johnson.:cool:


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

or if one could be black and have jerry curls


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Or if one could be Jerry Lewis:confused:


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *what was that other thing called he was in. with that cheech bloke in it too. ah nash bridges that was it. i think if im right that guy had one serious drink problem. *


Nash Bridges. I used to like that as well. It got axed after the 5 seasons or so.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i cant believe you watched nash bridges and liked it....thats crap skin n bones.......id rather watch the golden girls then that..


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

It's no Miami Vice, but Golden Girls... Come on...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

it was cheesy but watchable.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

atleast golden girls was filmed in florida....as for cheesey....nash bridges was beyond cheesey.....you guys seem to get alot of the crap shows that no one watches in america.....

but i guess with the high quality acting and drama of shows like eastenders and emerdale i cant blame you...

although hollyoaks is the best thing ever put on tv...and that izzy....oh my


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

My favourite US shows are The Sopranos and 24. I don't watch much TV, but these sort of shows keep me hooked.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by skin-and-bone
> 
> *My favourite US shows are The Sopranos and 24. I don't watch much TV, but these sort of shows keep me hooked. *


Those are my wifes favorites. I dont watch much t.v. but they are good shows.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *Those are my wifes favorites. I dont watch much t.v. but they are good shows. *


lol....i bet skin n bones will make a fine wife someday

anyways....the only shows i can watch on a weekly basis are the simpson's(yes i still watch the simpsons)....and sex and the city(shut your mouths before you comment on that).....they also have this thing over in englnd called footballer's wives....absolutely love it....its crap but its quality crap


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

24 is class and so is the sopranos. without a trace is also very good


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

sopranos rules

and oz did u ever watch that?

u watch footballers wives, thats on over here all the time and in the papers etc

not a fan of 24 never got into it

the simpsons for sure everyday

and ofco**** family guy that is hilarious

but i have all the sopranos and oz on my computer

there is a new show out called kingpin too that is good

can't wait for series five of the sopranos!

u watch sex and the city

i hope you fancy one of the girls!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *lol....i bet skin n bones will make a fine wife someday*
> 
> ...


That is my wifes absloute favorite show. I quess you would make a good wife also.  Do you drink cosmopolitans too.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Does anyone agree that the final series of friends is a bit sh1te compared to the rest?


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

That's probably why it's the final series. They ran out of ideas, and can't maintain a level of quality that will keep the shows popularity high enough.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by skin-and-bone
> 
> *That's probably why it's the final series. They've ran out of ideas, and can't maintain a level of quality that will keep the shows popularity high enough. *


Wow skin-and-bone, sometimes you come up with some very profound thinking.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

more like thay cant pay them enough!


----------



## skin-and-bone (Nov 11, 2003)

The show isn't popular enough to justify the production cost (including salaries).


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

sporanons and oz are on hbo at home, so im not going to pay $30 a month to watch the crap.....

ive gotten into sex and the city since its free to watch over in england...if your wife likes it some much meybe me and her could chill out and eat some bonbons one night.......

we dont get fooballers wives in the states though, so i'm rreally going to miss it when i get back.........and the salon...that was some quality watching too...that little reseptionest gina..id love to give her one


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *sporanons and oz are on hbo at home, so im not going to pay $30 a month to watch the crap.....*
> 
> ...


No problem. I have wide open t.v. over here. Every channel they offer. That is just me though. Come on over and you bring the bon bon's.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i'll breing the bon bon if your wife brings the tissues...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *i'll breing the bon bon if your wife brings the tissues... *


What are ya post cycle. 

I will make the cosmopolitans.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

brother for your wife it's more like spin cycle...

forget the cosmos..who said your invited


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

bons bons are rank, they make my teeth stick together


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ive just been lookiNg at arnie pics, man he must have been like 3% bf at one point if that's possible....


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i think 2% is the lowest possible...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

wow, u mean its only possible for arnie, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You get sick if you go under 6%. Actually very low body fat is not healthy. It might look good but you wont be very strong and have alot of joint aches. Plus you wont have any insulation and the body that.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hmmm, no wonder why he has like 4 triple bypass heart operations then, what bf are you scott?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am kindof high but I am doing the Atkins and have lost a couple of pounds the last few days. I am 5'7" and am currently 204.5 lbs. I want to get down to like 190 before summer time. I am a big jetskiier and that is my favorite thing to do. Love handles in a bathing suit looks kindof sick but not as bad when you have some good size shoulders.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i agree, i go water skiing too ocasionally, me and me old man are thinkin of getting one for this summer,they are great fun although i keep falling off cas its quite choppy in our local 'bay'. Not sure whether to get a stand up or sitting one though, maybe you could enlighten me


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

hackski aren't u dieting quite soon after your cycle?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I am but it has been 6 weeks. I thought about it and summer is almost here. I dont want to look puffy and I am going to do another cycle just as soon as I get all my levels back. No sense in starting too soon (cycle) as I want the biggest bang for my buck. My goal is to drop 15 lbs. I also have another idea on weight loss and it is using some HCG but I cant do that till I am back to normal. I cant get into ketosis till I drop the beer drinking but I am still losing about a half pound a day and today I weighed 204. I think if I used some HCG it might throw me into ketosis and fat loss would be really high there. Another story all together. I feel good! I feel good post cycle and I really feel good dieting. Alot of energy, for example I mowed my front yard yesterday, vaccummed the whole house, washed my floors, washed my dishes, did all my laundry including my linnen.

Anyway Killerkeane I would buy a standup. The new ones (Kawasaki 800) are the bomb. They are impressive and you will have a lot to learn on a standup and wont get bored like a few months after purchase. They are so much fun and alot of good exercise for your body and ballance too. But the drawback is you can only do it by yourself. Winger is doing it right now at the river. I was going to go but had too much stuff to do and needed to work too.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry about the following post (I am not as patient as most of you good folk on here)

'hi ive just started out and i was wondering whats the best exercises to get better upper body stength and what SUPLIMENTS to take to get quick results?'

WTF, is this for real!!! have your read any other posts!!! Read any books!!! Read any of the plethora of online articles available!!!

Boards like this are awesom for people who have researched their questions, and are stil puzzled. Or wanting peoples opinions on topics, BUT NOT TO SPOON FEED LAZY &**^* (in my opinion)

Sorry once again


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Supps besides steroids=creatine

Are you only looking for strength?

Size? Or both?

Basic compound exercises like dead lifts, squats, bench, pullups, military presses, dips. Higher weight and lower reps.

If the question was more direct I could help out a little more. What part of the upper body? Chest? Back? All?

One of the best single strength exercise you can do is probably clean and jerks. If I could only do one exercise "ONLY" it would be those as they hit almost the whole body.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Musclehed said:


> Sorry about the following post (I am not as patient as most of you good folk on here)
> 
> 'hi ive just started out and i was wondering whats the best exercises to get better upper body stength and what SUPLIMENTS to take to get quick results?'
> 
> ...


Ah, just what the doctor ordered, the guy has taken a leaf out of my book, glad to know it's not just me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont mind the spoon feeding but when good advice is given and it answers the persons question and then does something diffrent it is discouraging for the person giving the information out.

My favorite is debating issues now that really brings out the brainstorming.

I hear you muscle and this is why I love to ask questions.

Until I am satisfied with the answer then I will ask and ask. When I finally get the answer I keep it and use it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Back from the river and I have that 800 jetskii. It is the bomb. I love that thing. It is the best stand up jetskii built. Just my 2 cents. My back is a little bit sore but it could be the massive beer drinking.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

id say it was the beer


----------

